# How to figure out run time/mah



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Need to know how long a battery would last using Aristo RS3?


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I have come up with a guideline and some helpful hints that will tell you how long your battery-pack will run and how to select the right battery for your train. These guidelines are just that...guidelines, but hopefully these hints will help you choose the right battery for your layout, and the number of hours you would like to operate. These tests and documentation were complied by a Classic C-16, Shay, NW2 Cow & Calf, two GP-40's, and two E8's. 

Here is the link to our website: http://cordlessrenovations.com/store/pages.php?page=Selecting The Right Battery 

Any questions, please feel free to ask... 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Rick that helped! I was hoping someone would figure out what I was trying to say.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick, 
Used the 18.5v 5400mah in a Aristo Dash 9 with PHX sound on. 

The lights & smoke were off and ran for 5 hours non stop in Phoenix this past weekend and still had power left at the end of the day. So I am sold on this battery.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By todd55whit on 20 Apr 2010 12:57 PM 
Need to know how long a battery would last using Aristo RS3? 

Without some additional information know one can answer this question with some degree of accuracy. 

There many variables that determine the run time available to you;

1) Electric motor current draw, amperage and or load. This number varies with the loads in play, i.e., how many cars you pull, grades and such. 
2) Lighting current draw or amperage. 
3) Battery capacity, i.e., An ampere-hour or amp-hour (symbol Ah , A·h, A h) is a unit of electric charge, with sub-units milliampere-hour (mAh) and milliampere second. 
4) Battery chemistry plays a role (NiCad, NiMH, Lead Acid, and Lithium). Some batteries will carry sustained current draw or amperage at rated voltage better than others. 
It’s not uncommon for batteries to deliver sustained current or amperage loads while voltage decays, meaning the train slows down but is still capable of operating for a significant period of time. 
5) The overall condition of the battery or cells is also a consideration; older, abused and improperly maintained batteries will not provide rated capacity. 

Do you have a battery chemistry preference, do you have the appropriate charger for same and form factor (physical size limits) is a pre-requite too. 

Michael


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael thanks for reply. I am thinking of going with Lith Ion and size is a factor. I want the battery to fit in the short hood of my RS3. I can see where I needed to add info . I plan on running for up to 2 hours. I have other locos to run while this unit may charge. I think I have found the right battery with 2400 mah. I think this will give me about a 2 hour run time. I have no smoke but do use sound.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Todd, 

Chances are a 5200mAh 5S2P 18.5v Lithium-Ion battery pack will fit in the short hood of the RS3. 

Assuming the average current draw is 2.5 amps; two hours run time should be plausible. 5600/1000=5.6Ah. Your mileage may vary, its simply a variable of the average current draw once the battery capacity is fixed. 

Michael


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Mark & Todd, 

I'm glad to see you had a great and powerful weekend, with room to spare...Todd, but Michael is correct and that is why I sent you the link, without more information (grade of your layout, number of hours you'd like to run, and how many cars your pulling) we really can't offer a sound response. But here's a guess...dual motor, pulling less than 10 cars on a grade that's 3% or less...with a 14.8V 5200mah lithium-ion battery-pack you would get around 4 - 4 1/2 hours of runtime...that's if your not running smoke because smoke is a battery killer. Also, to lengthen anyones runtime do not use the "emergency stop" button, slowly come to a stop. You will use more energy from your battery starting and stopping your train, so moving slowly at the start and end of your run will gain you run-time. IE: when I run my E8 without cars, it take 300 millimaps just to get both motors up to speed. If I run smoke, it takes between 100 - 150 milliamps of energy to puff each time I use it, and that's energy loss. So, if you want to run smoke get a battery with alot of milliamps or amp hours. 

I hope I've done better this time, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the helpful info....Todd


----------

